# nfsv4 idmapd

## TommyV6

Witam,

poszukuje jakiegoś sensownego opisu konfiguracji idmapd.conf 

bo mam spore problemy z mapowaniem uid, gid między dwoma maszynami.

Najlepiej coś więcej niż marne 39 linijek w man idmapd.conf

----------

